
“We’re rewiring the Internet for freedom.” - dfps
https://medium.com/@dgrobinson/were-rewiring-the-internet-for-freedom-f1ec9a43785d
======
otoburb
Refraction networking depends on an incentive scheme where the costs of
cutting off all outside TLS access is too great a burden to bear for censoring
networks or countries.

However, some countries are actively working to build enough self-sufficiency
and content that a smaller and smaller minority of their users will ever
"need" to reach beyond state-observed wall gardens.

The effectiveness of technologies like refraction networking can be amplified
if paired with compelling content only accessible outside tightly controlled
cyber-borders. Unfortunately, this is much harder than it sounds.

I'm glad to hear that "larger, longer-term trial deployments" of TapDance are
in the works.

------
dfps
Until this month, when I saw this I would have first thought of China and
Russia and those others. But now I'm starting to think about North America.

(The article begins) For the last two years, a team of engineers and
researchers has quietly been working to develop new technology for Internet
freedom.

Today, we are pleased to share results from the first large-scale field trial
of refraction networking, a fundamentally new way to help people around the
world learn and communicate online in the face of censorship. We served more
than 50,000 users, for more than a week, by deploying refraction networking at
partner ISPs.

